# 5303 JD



## dburt1583 (8 mo ago)

5303 how do you change the fuel solenoid at the injection pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U have to remove the top cover.. but most have a tamper proof screw in 1 outta the 3 holes..
The p# of the solenoid is 26214 Stanadyne


----------

